# Established Marcgravia



## Patterhorn (Oct 4, 2019)

Can we can get a thread, where people show off well established Marcgravia in vivs there's a couple on pinterest and or at botanical gardens. I've waisted a couple years and only have a couple that are starting to grow well. I was hoping to get people to show off there marcgravia in enclosures.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 30, 2015)

This is El coco in my 55.


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Zippy said:


> This is El coco in my 55.
> View attachment 297933


That is awesome!! Its crazy to know what most people buy are the baby plants.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

That is an awesome huge marcgravia


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

@Zippy is that a mature branch of El Coco? Have you seen it flower? Marcgravia flowers are awesome, they're pollinated by bats, we just usually keep marcgravias in tanks in a juvenile state so we never see them flower.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 30, 2015)

Harpspiel said:


> @Zippy is that a mature branch of El Coco? Have you seen it flower? Marcgravia flowers are awesome, they're pollinated by bats, we just usually keep marcgravias in tanks in a juvenile state so we never see them flower.


It’s a mature branch, it does not like to get its leaves wet much as a mature one, has not flowered but it’s one of my favorites. If leaves do get wet make sure fans vents dry it within a reasonable time or it will rot/drop leaves. Imho


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Snapped this on my way to get a drink. Hope it does something.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Marcgravia so. Peru


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Marcgravia sp. Atittaya and El coca


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Marcgravia sp. El coca


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Marcgravia sp. Bronze


----------



## Patterhorn (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks for responding to the request for pictures.These are all very impressive. What is the big white patch in the Marcgravia Peru photo?


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Give me a year or so and I’ll post on this thread!


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Patterhorn said:


> Thanks for responding to the request for pictures.These are all very impressive. What is the big white patch in the Marcgravia Peru photo?


It is some dried-up live sphagnum moss that is also over-exposed by the camera.


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

Pubfiction said:


> Marcgravia sp. Atittaya


That sp. Aittaya is incredible! It's like a sintenesii combined with an umbellata. What's it growing in, it looks like a basket or something.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Schledog said:


> That sp. Aittaya is incredible! It's like a sintenesii combined with an umbellata. What's it growing in, it looks like a basket or something.


Ya its one of my favorite marcgravia, its just in some plastic basket, I do a lot of recycling on plastic for my plants so it's not important to its growth it's just something with holes that holds the substrate.


----------



## krandall (Nov 15, 2020)

Mine are all mixed in with other plants, so they winding and out.


----------

